# Are mini manchas aloud to show in 4h?



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

...are they?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Not that I know of or have seen in my in my local 4h. As far as I know they're still not really recognized as an official breed by any other group except MDGA.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

You'll have to contact your Jr. Fair Board office or Extension Office. They would be allowed at my county fair, as I have shown my Mini Nubian there and was shown with the other dairy goats her age. Just note that the judge will most likely not know that she is a Mini and she will most likely not place well due to the fact the judge will think she is too small for her age, not realizing she's a Mini. If you have an open class at your fair, you'd probably show in a Recorded Grade class or a AOB, or All Other Breeds class. Again, this is just how it's ran at my fair and i would strongly suggest you contact your Jr. Fair Board office or local Extension Office. Happy Showing!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't see why not. You might be the only person with that breed of goat though, so you won't really get to compete against anyone else except in showmanship. Ask your fair if they can make a special class for minis because if you don't they above may happen. I would ask or 4h leader to see if you could. Like I said i don't know why they would have a problem with it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really is up to the local 4H that you are part of. I would contact them and find out.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

At my fairs they can be. They would be in the mini goat section.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

In my fair we have pet goat/meat goat/Pygmy sections.. And they can be used in showmanship and costume classes ect.. I would contact the person running it and ask them  they would know best


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We can show our minis at the fair. Up til this last year tho, they showed with the big goats, so you knew you were going to the bottom. We got minis added to the classes for this last year tho!! If there isn't a class, just ask your fairboard to add them. You can start with your extension office and they can help you.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

in our state you can show minis but they must registered with a mini goat association.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> in our state you can show minis but they must registered with a mini goat association.


Luckily, this only counts for the State Fair for us. We can show mix breeds at the county level, but they must be registered for State.


----------

